# Toronto Area Cycling Clubs/Teams



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

This was my first summer back cycling since 2006, I really got back into it near the end of the summer and plan on starting to compete again next season. I have been in Toronto for a few years now, though being new to the Toronto cycling scene there is not much I know.

Since I am looking to compete again I want to sign up for a club or a team so I can train, race and of course meet people. Back in Nova Scotia it was my local bike shop that hosted a club and a team. Not sure what it is like here.

I take most of my cycling business to Wheels of Bloor my LBS (I live in high park area of Toronto). Though from my understanding they only host a masters team. I have looked around the internet a bit and found a bike shop down the road from Wheels of Bloor, Racer Sportif has a club. Then I have heard good things about the Midweek Club in Mississauga.

Can anyone here recommend a club/team, or tell me your experiences with ones across the Toronto area.

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

We are neighbors. And have much experience with the establishments you mention. Hence my recommendations 

My experience with the Mississauga club was very good. That was a couple of years ago You can look then up. MBRC. 

I've never ridden with them but the Lapdogs out of Dukes cycle seemed a nice bunch.

The problem riding out of Toronto is that it takes an hour to get to some decent riding country.

Personally I'm no longer into competing or the big group rides, so you may get some better advice from others.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> We are neighbors. And have much experience with the establishments you mention. Hence my recommendations
> 
> My experience with the Mississauga club was very good. That was a couple of years ago You can look then up. MBRC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I will take a look into the Lapdogs as well, I never heard of them.

Do you know how any of these groups are age wise? Older, younger, a mix of people?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The Lapdogs I've seen around seem to be at the young & middle range.

I don't know how serious a rider you are. Jet Fuel seem a pretty serious lot. 

There's a newish place on Carlaw that runs a team - cannot remember the name right now.

For a large ride there's the famous donut ride. every sat & sun at 9.00 from Eglinton & Laird.

The Mississauga bunch will be a complete mix, up to serious riders - sponsored by Gears.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I never rode the donut ride but hear they are very fast.....check out the videos on youtube

Also check out Lapdogs and Beaches Cycling Club.....you can find them and other clubs on Strava


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The place I was thinking of on Carlaw was "Hello Velo". now I see they are no longer in business - not sure about the team though.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the advice about the Lapdogs club, I was looking at there website and they seem like a great organization. Plus from looking at their calender it looks like a lot of their rides start on a store on Roncesvalles which is a 2 min walk from my house. I am going to email them for more information.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

ThomasAA said:


> Thank you for the advice about the Lapdogs club, I was looking at there website and they seem like a great organization. Plus from looking at their calender it looks like a lot of their rides start on a store on Roncesvalles which is a 2 min walk from my house. I am going to email them for more information.


PM incoming...


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Midweek and MBRC are two different clubs. I rode with MBRC a dozen or so years ago and they were a good bunch - typically a race oriented group. Their web site is mbrc.org. Midweek (among other things) organizes a weekly midweek crit series (thus the name). Their site is midweekclub.ca. I can't comment on their rides.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Morning Glory*

They have 5:40 AM rides out of High Park. They are very focused on performance improvement with a relatively young demographic. 

I don't ride with them but know a few of their members

http://www.mgridetoronto.com/mgcc-toronto-west.html


----------



## Crappymonkey (Feb 6, 2011)

I also live in the high park area just down the street from where the lapdogs start some of their rides (Cherry Bomb). I like to ride solo but I often see them when I'm heading out for my morning laps of ellis/old mill/high park or the loop in the ex. They look like a good bunch of guys. I may look into the morning glory club next year.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I did the Midweek race training and liked it, but I'm not interested in racing, I just wanted to develop good riding skills. They're worth checking out.

I hear the really serious guys do the Donut Ride. I don't know how guys ride downtown or around Bloor, I live and ride north and it's quiet with little traffic and people. 

Another strong group (which starts at Steeles and Islington) is the Pavan ride. I did that one too, perfect scenery up into Caledon, strong riders too. Another group is InVita Sport out of Mississauga (Eglinton/Centennial Park area).


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Any good shops someone visiting from out west should hit...somewhat near the airport or between the airport and Cobourg?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Mostly they are closer to downtown/Bloor area. One that comes to mind as being a short trip off the 401 is D'Ornella's on Lawrence just west of Warden, which is an exit off the 401.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

MercRidnMike said:


> Any good shops someone visiting from out west should hit...somewhat near the airport or between the airport and Cobourg?


That's kind of like asking if there is anything between YYC and Banff!

There is a local chain called Sporting Life (sort of like Sport Check), that has a 2-storey bike-specific shop a block north of Eglinton on Yonge. Skiis and Biikes (sic) is at Don Mills and Eglinton, which is easy to get to from the highway across town to Cobourg (the 401). They've pretty much switched to skis at this point though. My club shop, Duke's, is downtown at Queen and Bathurst.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

The only few I can think of in the east end are D'Ornellas, and Pedal Performance and Bay Cycle, which are just a few hundred metres south of the 401 at the Brock Rd. exit in Pickering. At Yonge near 401 there's Cyclepath. There are a couple of places east of that too, Impala  and Northern Cycle. East of that I am not familiar, I think there must be something in Oshawa.

Im not endorsing these places, Ive just seen their websites or stores. Also some shops dont run rides, but there are some other interesting shops you might like to go to near these ones. But really, you can google or yellow page for these places most convenient to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

drussell said:


> That's kind of like asking if there is anything between YYC and Banff!


Hehehe...that's why I ask. Last time I was down that way, I was hardcore mountain bike so I found the more fat tired shops. Not as much time to get away so I thought I should ask on the road side for some recommendations 

And between Banff and YYC there's a heck of a lot more than between YEG and Jasper


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Morning west chapter is worth checking.......their club has been growng like crazy, should have close to 500 members next year


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I second Dornellas, I just completed my first year with them and my cycling skills improved tremendously. I can also say they are a really great bunch of guys and gals. Older demographic though, not that t here's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

I just joined up and am getting back onto the road.
Before I got into running I rode with the D'Ornellas group and have just bought a bike from them and will be doing the weekend rides.

Great group of guys and a bit older as said.
One thing I love that you city guys don't have is the country rides, those start in Richmond hill and go where ever with long, fast and slow groups.

Can't wait and hope to see you out there!!
Donut ride is a must do, its not bad and being in that huge group of riders is fun!!


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

There are definitely a lot of choices for clubs. I was looking into both the Racer Sportif and LapDog cycling clubs but I think I will continue to look around. I walked into Racer Sportif the other day, I found it is not the best shop around customer service wise and that turned me off from them. The LapDogs seemed like a good organization but it appears that no one likes to return messages, whether that is from email, Twitter, Facebook and even private message here on these boards.

I have started looking into both Morning Glory and D'Orenellas clubs. Morning Glory looks great and it looks like they have a bunch of members that race. Though I work a lot of nights so I don't think the early morning rides will work. I have heard many good things about D'Ornellas and might be leaning towards them even though I live in High Park area and they are on other side of town in Scarborough.

Anymore information about these and other clubs, especially D'Ornellas would be appreciated!


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey there, happy to give you info on morning glory (MGCC). Been a member for a few years. Great club, something for everyone from racing to charity/philanthropy. Just send me a message with any specific questions.....


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

Not as big as other shops listed but Bicycles Plus in Oshawa has some nice bikes. As for racing check out the OCA site. I'm out east and we have to join Newmarket Eagles so my kids have a team to race with.


----------



## ThomasAA (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the insight into the various clubs around Toronto, I ended up joining the Morning Glory Cycling Club. They seem like a great group and the early morning rides will be good. I can't wait to start this season!


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes Morning Glory sounds very good, and I almost joined them but their early start time was a deal breaker for me, 5:40 am, ouch!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

youcoming said:


> Not as big as other shops listed but Bicycles Plus in Oshawa has some nice bikes. As for racing check out the OCA site. I'm out east and we have to join Newmarket Eagles so my kids have a team to race with.


Stouffville, Newmarket, and Aurora are amazing for riding......enjoy the scenery!!


----------

